# Laufen diese Spiele auf meinem PC?



## Faboulas (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C gekühlt), Gigabyte  GA-MA770T UD3, 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws CL7, XFX Radeon HD5850 BE, WD Caviar  Black 640GB (+sharkoon vibe-fixer), Enermax pro82+ 525W, LG CH08LS10,  Antec Three Hundred) auf dem ich Windows 7 64-bit installiert habe. Jetzt wollte ich gerne wissen, ob auf diesem die Spiele Heroes of might and magic 5, Age of Empires 3 und Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun laufen oder es Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.
Gruß Faboulas


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2010)

Nein normal nicht, W7 ist meiner Erf nach sehr zuverlaessig


----------



## midnight (20. Februar 2010)

Also Tiberian Sun läuft, zumindest die Version, die man frei von EA laden kann bzw die auf der 10-Jahre-DVD. Age of Empires 3 ist ne gute Frage, müsste aber laufen.

so far


----------



## Ahab (20. Februar 2010)

Nein ich denke da brauchst du dir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Kritisch wird es erst bei greisen Spielen auf DOS Ebene.


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2010)

Age of Empires 3 läuft unter Win 7 32 zumindest ohne Probleme.


----------



## Fiver2 (20. Februar 2010)

Sollte normal alles laufen


----------



## GxGamer (21. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Also Tiberian Sun läuft, zumindest die Version, die man frei von EA laden kann bzw die auf der 10-Jahre-DVD. Age of Empires 3 ist ne gute Frage, müsste aber laufen.
> 
> so far



Tiberian Sun kann man frei laden?
Hab bisher nur C&C 95 und Red Alert gefunden und lasse sie auf meinem 100Mhz Notebook laufen 

Wenn da jemand nen Link für hat, wäre ich dankbar^^


----------



## DarkMo (21. Februar 2010)

user-news 

edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ddon-zum-kostenlosen-download-verfuegbar.html


----------



## feivel (22. Februar 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Age of Empires 3 läuft unter Win 7 32 zumindest ohne Probleme.




auch unter 64bit


----------



## gollom (22. Februar 2010)

jungs seid doch ehrlich zu ihm: Natürlich laufen die spiele NICHT! warum sollten sie denn laufen 

aber sie werden gut funktionieren und er wird spass habn beim spielen....


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> user-news
> 
> edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ddon-zum-kostenlosen-download-verfuegbar.html



Hab keine Rechte um das anzugucken.


----------



## Faboulas (24. Februar 2010)

schau bei einem von diesen beiden links
Vollversion: Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun - Download - CHIP Online
Command & Conquer Classic | Command & Conquer


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

läuft bei dir alles!


----------

